# No encuentro la manera de inyectar señal auxiliar en este equipo



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola, .. bueno despues de hacer varias pruebas e intentos me decidi por pedir ayuda. Espero este bien la sección del post. La quise cambiar y la cree dos veces y la eliminaron  , culpa mía.


El otro dia por la calle caminando tranquilamente me encontre junto al contenedor de basura un minicomponente chiquito que parece que lo no lo querian mas y como soy rata  me lo lleve y voy a darle nueva vida.

La lectora de CD ya no va más, hasta tenia un tajo (una raya brutal) el lente del laser al medio (¿cómo habrán podido?, no se).
Todo lo demás funciona bien a mi parecer.

La idea es que como no lee mp3 la lectora de CD y como no rinde arreglarla solo para 16-20 canciones por disco, a comparación de un cd mp3 con 200, se la voy a sacar y voy a usar el espacio para guardar cosas, el reproductor mp3, notitas, etc.

Lo que queria hacer era (ahora que no tiene el audio del cd) usar esa entrada de audio como entrada auxiliar , y usarlo como para conectar el mp3, la pc, o cualquier cosa de con entrada 3,5mm.

Lo primero que ise fue para conectar a los pines de la parte del lo que es la conexión que viene de la lectora, los R L G del cable del 3,5 que tenia de unos auriculares chinos. Pero nada , se escucha cuando subo el volumen de equipo al max como si estubiera poniendo directamente los parlantes conectados al mp3 ( un susurro ).

No se si me falta algo hacer alguna conexión mas, o alimentar al integrado, o algun retorno. :$

Depues leei que conectacdo de esta forma la señal es preamplificada y mandada al ampli y es demacia para los valores normales que trabaja el equipo aparte de la distorcion nab y que lo ideal era inyectarla directamente al ampli ... Pero de esta manera no prodria regular el volumen desde el equipo que seria muy comodo y mejor ya que aveses dejo el mp3 muy alto y me olvido y bue..

Pero no encuentro la forma de inyectarle la señal desde el potenciometro sin que sea un &quot;susurro&quot; lo que se escuche. D:

Directamente al ampli funciona, creo que demaciado amplificado  ajaja, pero no es funcional si no puedo ajustar la música desde el equipo, aparte del atenuador que lei ay que meterle (lo lei para los de cassette pero no se si se referia por que pasan por el pre-ampli).

El pre ampli (creo) es un TA2068N, el ampli (creo) un LA4597 y el equipo un jvc rc-bx15 (por si preuntan)

¿Algún consejo, ayuda o sugerencia ? Gracias de antemano

Saludos. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2013)

Aqui tenés el datasheet del pre dónde podés fijarte dónde entrarle : *TA2068N*

Saludos !


----------



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui tenés el datasheet del pre dónde podés fijarte dónde entrarle :
> 
> Saludos !



Hola gracias por responder 

Bueno voy a profundizar lo que hice. 

Busque los datasheet del que me mencionas, el del ampli, y el del equipo en si (el diagrama) este último no lo encontre ¿ débe ser por que es un miniequipito portatil sin importancia ? usa y tira ?. Bueno yo use el conector con el socalito que viene de la plaqueta del lector de cd's que vi que tenia unas entradas  R AG R +B MD y MG , pele los cables R AG L (suponiendo lo ovbio) y los empalme a un cable con jack 3,5. Que justamente el L va a parar despues de una resistencia de 4,1 k y un capa electrolitico de 47µ 10v al pin 24 del TA2068N, que es la LINE IN 1 , del mismo modo para R que llega al pin 14 LINE IN 2.

Con esta prueba con el volumen del equipo al max se escucha muy, muy, bajito. Tarde tiempo en darme cuenta con el volumen moderado que habia sonido al principio pensaba que había hecho algo mal.

Después viendo casos similares en el foro vi que discutian que al inyectar la señal de esta manera era preamplificada y añadia distorcion nab (cosa que no se, pero si lo dice alguien que sabes mas hago caso), entonces decidí de inyaectarle la señal al potenciómetro (para poder usar el control de volumen del equipo) pero daba el mismo resultado D:> 

Se me esta resultando dificil ya que no conseguo el diagramadel equipo Dx , asi que estoy haciendo prueba y error hasta encontrar la falla.

Directamente desde el ampli el LA4597 (pines 2 y 6) funciona pero creo que demasioda fuerte (lei lo de un atenuador en el caso de inyectar señal en radio cassette pero no se si aqui también se aplica ya que estoy inyectandolo directamente al ampli) , y aparte no podria usar el control de volumen del equipo (algo que seria muy cómodo).

Creo que no me falto nada más, pero agrego solo estos detalles:

El equipo tiene control de tono y un boton de refuersos de bajos (bass boost).
Conecte el R G L que entran a la placa que vienen de la radio y funciona todo bien pero con una distorsion mas o menos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2013)

Vas a tener que analizar la configuración circuital del TA2068  y en base a eso decidir por donde vas a ingresar la señal. Aparentemente, lo mejor sería por los terminales 16 y 22 (Radio-In) o 14 y 24 (Line-in) y ver como gestionás los terminales 17 y 23. De la pag 6 en adelante están las posibles configuraciones, las que obviamente son dependientes del esquema eléctrico de tu aparatejo....


----------



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vas a tener que analizar la configuración circuital del TA2068  y en base a eso decidir por donde vas a ingresar la señal. Aparentemente, lo mejor sería por los terminales 16 y 22 (Radio-In) o 14 y 24 (Line-in) y ver como gestionás los terminales 17 y 23. De la pag 6 en adelante están las posibles configuraciones, las que obviamente son dependientes del esquema eléctrico de tu aparatejo....



Creo entender, si es correcta esta analogia (nunca intente hacer esto):

Sw vendria a cumplir una funcion de llave (?) , bueno entonces me fijo en el cuadro que tengo que poner Line Mode en funcion Playback (¿Correcto?) ->cuando quiera la señal aux 

Y tendria que hacerlo siguiendo la combinacion de sw que me figura en el cuadro, o sea :

sw1 O / sw2 O /  sw3 O-H / sw4 L-O     (O-abierto/H-Vcc/L-GND)

siendo los pines 17 sw1, 15 sw2, 23 sw3 y... ¿ 21 sw4 ?

El Vcc ¿es la alimentacion cierto ? 5v segun leo en el datasheet.
Todo esto para hacer entrar al TA2068 en modo Play según mi analogía, y hacer que use la señal que inyecto como si fuera la que entra del la unidad cd.

Disculpen si dije cualquier cosa (es solo se un poco de electronica básica) pero siempre trato de enterder por mi cuenta antes de preguntar por cualquier cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2013)

Ahora no puedo ver el pdf por que tengo un "problemita informático", pero tenés que localizar primero las entradas Line-in (14 y 24) por que supongo que ahí estaba conectado el reproductor de CD que palmó (Según lo que contás). Supongo que la circuitería debe estar diseñada (sin ver el PCB estoy haciendo magia) para conectar el módulo del lector de CD directamente y con el switch puesto en CD deberían andar esas entradas. Si ESE es el caso, entonces con solo descolgar el CD y mandar las salidas del MP3 con una resistencia a masa cada una (tipo 100 ohms) a esas entradas, el bicho debería salir andando. En caso contrario no hay mucho mas que decir por la bola de cristal dejó de funcionar....


----------



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

Hare unos útimos intentos , si no me funciona... la meto al potenciometro y que valla al ampli , aunque tendría que poner al equipo en modo radio y hacer un conmutador para por ejemplo cuando este abierta la tapa del cd corte la señal de la radio y entre la aux.

Volvi a buscar los diagramas pero nada, el equipo es del '99 jaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2013)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis



Gracias dosmetros pero negativo.

Pueden creer que lo busque en todas las paginas y cuando encontraba si no era el manual de usuario el link estaba caido Dx 

Mañana seguire intentado y cuento.

Saludos a todos


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2013)

Exocet dijo:


> Busque los datasheet del que me mencionas, el del ampli, y el del equipo en si (el diagrama) este último no lo encontre ¿ débe ser por que es un miniequipito portatil sin importancia ? usa y tira ?. Bueno yo use el conector con el socalito que viene de la plaqueta del lector de cd's que vi que tenia unas entradas R AG R +B MD y MG , pele los cables R AG L (suponiendo lo ovbio) y los empalme a un cable con jack 3,5. Que justamente el L va a parar despues de una resistencia de 4,1 k y un capa electrolitico de 47µ 10v al pin 24 del TA2068N, que es la LINE IN 1 , del mismo modo para R que llega al pin 14 LINE IN 2.



prueba sacando gnd del mismo gnd del ta2068

y despues prueba quitando la resistencia de 4,1k

a una radio le hice la misma  modificacion pero  sin resitencias y funciono muy bien


----------



## Exocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola de nuevo. Hice lo que me dijiste analogico, pero igual no dio resultado. =(

Después busqué, encontré y probé a inyectar la señal antes del potenciometro de tono (va ahora que lo pienso lo puse a la salida  ya que no me regulaba el tono cuando testee) y note qué igual seguia sin funcionar estando en modo cd el equipo y de curiosidad lo cambie a modo radio (tuner) y pegue un salto jaja lo había dejado al max.... entonces .... ¡ funciona en modo radio pero en modo cd no ! pero que raro le estoy inyectando la señal directamente donde empieza a amplificar ,en radio funciona y en modo cd no .... :S

Creo que para ahorrar trabajo voy a dejar que entre de esta manera (antes del pote de tono) asi puedo controlar el volumen desde el equipo. Ahora una pregunta :

Como voy a agregar una entrada auxiliar digamos en "paralelo" sobre la toma principal al que se conectan (cuando se selecionan) las señales de radio y cassete, si sin querer (estando el mp3 conectado y funcionando con el equipo) meto para escuchar un cassette ... enviaria la señal tambien al mp3 o celular que tenga sonando ,y , ¿ esto sería perjudicial para el mp3/celu verdad ?, ¿ le tendría que poner diodos en serie a cada canal que entra ?.

O tambien podria ser cuidadoso de no tener 2 entradas al mismo tiempo y podría usar el jack 3,5 cuando tenga una cinta/radio como " salida auxiliar "  jeje.

Saludos .


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2013)

Exocet dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Hice lo que me dijiste analogico, pero igual no dio resultado. =(
> 
> Después busqué, encontré y probé a inyectar la señal antes del potenciometro de tono (va ahora que lo pienso lo puse a la salida  ya que no me regulaba el tono cuando testee) y note qué igual seguia sin funcionar estando en modo cd el equipo y de curiosidad lo cambie a modo radio (tuner) y pegue un salto jaja lo había dejado al max.... entonces .... ¡ funciona en modo radio pero en modo cd no ! pero que raro le estoy inyectando la señal directamente donde empieza a amplificar ,en radio funciona y en modo cd no .... :S
> 
> ...


en mi radio tenia una placa independiente para el cd  de la cual salia un flexible y   un cable r-g-l
 y  en ese mismo cable solde los conectores rca

y aparte de eso le agrege una salida de audio
para grabar caset en el pc

no diodos  recortarias las señal
coloca un swicht metalico y la carcaza la conectas a tierra
y usa cable blindado  de preferencia del  mismo tipo que usan los cabezales de la  caseteras


----------



## Exocet (Oct 20, 2013)

Buenas ! les cuento.

Al final lo que hice fué soldarle un puente (blindado) a la entrada del pote de volumen que va hacia el espacio vacio que ocupaba la lect. de cd, depúes a los cables R y L que viene de la radio hice lo me dijiste analogico, apreveche que tenia el swicht "sensor" de 6 patitas de la tapa del cd (abierta/cerrada), que , es como los que traen algunos teléfonos baratos. Vendria a ser como 2 llaves puente en un mismo swiht... bueno puentee y se lo agregue a R y L

Entonces cuando tengo tapa cd cerrada y meto radio, se escucha radio... abro, corta la radio y saco el jack 3,5 para conectar lo que quiera = D

Aunque al parecer noto que un parlante suena más que el otro :S , pero para saber que pasa como dijeron hace falta el diagrama como dijeron supongo que se queda así, ya que pueden ser varios motivos y bueno y a caballo regalado no le miran los dientes ! XD (si encuentro solución la posteo ).

Ah también de esta forma me quedo para hacer eso de grabar los cassettes al pc, o del mp3 a los cassettes (si te sentís nostálgico ), o de la radio al cassette.

Le damos un " success! " al asunto y gracias a todos por intervenir en el tema  

Saludos


----------

